# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  > [إستفسار] مدرسة دار الحكمة بالقطيف ..

## The Bird

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ..

انا احد الطلاب رايح للصف ثاني الثانوي

و تقديري في صف اول ثانوي ممتاز .. والنسبة 95 % تقريبا ً

وناوي اني انقل لمدرسة دار الحكمة ..

لاتنسو إن صف ثاني يبغا له نسبة والواحد يدور وين المدرسة المحترمة ..

فهل يقبلو بالنسبة ؟

وكيف وضع المدرسين فيها ؟

و ممكن احد يعطيني كيف الوضع في مدرسة دار الحكمة ؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

أهلين أخوي
في معلومات عن ها المدرسة في الصفحة الثانية من القسم
ان  شاء الله تفيدك
تحياتي...

----------


## ام عبود

انا ما انصحك فيها كل المدرسون فشله

----------


## تمساح الظلم

نسبتك 95 %

إذا في مدرسة دار الحكمة ستكون ولن أبالغ في كلامي 85%  أو 90 %

نعطيك المدرسين وأسلوبهم.


أستاذ الكيمياء ( 2 ) واحد الفصل فيه فوضى ولا يشرح فيه
والثاني أستاذ يشرح ولكن لايزيدك ولانصف درجة لو نقصت , ولا يضحك مع الطلاب.

أستاذ الرياضيات:

هناك 3 أساتذة ولا أدري من يكون من نصيبك .

الاول : أستاذ إبن حلال والله إذا خلصت المنهج يعطيك مذكرة فيها فقط 32 ورقة ويقولك ذاكرها وخلاص.
الثاني: يشرح عدل ويضحك مع الطلاب , ولكن ساعات أسئلته بسيطه وساعات صعبة , على حسب المزاج
الثالث: لم يدرسني ولكن أكثرهم غير مرتاحين معاه

أستاذ الإجتماعيات ( التاريخ - الجغرافيا )

أستاذ لن تراه مدى عمرك , أستاذ فله والله ومحترم يحترم طلابه والطلاب يحترموه ( السيد علي الشعله )

الوطنية + المكتبة 

أستاذ طيب والله بس الطلاب مسويين في حصته فوضى ,,, لا ألوم الطلاب والله ولكن الغلط من الأستاذ هو إلا يخلي الطلاب هبالة

الدين:

أساتذة طيبة وبعضها نحسه


الفيزياء ::

مايحتاج أتكلم عنه ,,, كريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ,, درجة ماتحصلها عنده


باي

هذا الحق والحق ماينزعل منه , أتمنى إني أفدتك أخوي

----------

